# Hiring a Mercxs Bike



## bikehotel (Oct 16, 2005)

Good morning ,

My name is Emiliano, Hotel Manager with a great passion for Cycling. 

I write to you from Romagna, the Region where was born and lived the “Pirate Marco Pantani” After having had a look at your website I see that you are in use to plan for plenty of activities with your Cycling Team so I’m just wondering if it would be possible that in a not too far future it could be that you might come in Italy.

The Region is well-known for two important events: the “9 Colli” and the “Coppi-Bartali” Races. 

Furthermore it often happenes that during the “Giro d’ Italia” Tour we host Cycling Teams from all over the World.

The best period to ride is from the first days of April till to the last days of September.

In Spring season for three or four weeks our little town Riccione becomes a Cyclist Town! 
Plenty of riders from everywhere come here to pedal on the roads of the Pirate, we’re in front of the sea very closed to the mountains and to the hills, that’s why we can also plan for camps with a different level of training. 

As I wrote above we live our passion for cycling, what we would like to do is to improve it!

Hoping of having awaken your interest, I’m at your disposal for any further information

My Best Regards

Emiliano Carlini
Fan Rider and Hotel Manager

Website: www.hotelmilano.net <http://www.hotelmilano.net> (sport page).
Live chat from 09.00 to 12.00 a.m – from 03.00 to 06.00 p.m. – italian time


----------

